# Vektorisieren in Adobe Illustrator CC 2022



## 3dtutor (15. Juli 2022)

Ich hatte es hier noch nicht thematisiert, aber es ist ein spannendes Thema das immer wieder benötigt wird.
Vlt. ist es ja etwas für den ein oder anderen unter euch. Viel Erfolg!


----------

